# برنامج ال micro c



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (19 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
محتاجه برنامج المايكرو سي لبرمجة المايكروكونترولر وتنفيذ دائرة الكترونية ببرنامج ال protues


----------



## الياس عبد النور (20 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اختي برنامج micro c لاي انواع الميكرو تريدينه 
هل للـ pic او للـ AVR ارجو التوضيح 
وبطريقة ادق هل لبرمجة مجموعة ال microship او atmel 
بارك الله بك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 أبريل 2012)

هذا موقع لشركة تنتج ميكرو سى و ميكرو بيزك لكلا الشركتيت ميكرو تشيب و أتمل
http://www.mikroe.com/eng/categories/view/2/compilers/
يمكنك الإختيار منها 
هذا السؤال يخص قسم الحاسبات ربما لديهم حلول أفضل


----------



## kahtan82 (28 أبريل 2012)

*الرجاء تحديد نوع المعالج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكنني المساعدة ولكن الرجاء تحديد نوع المعالج:
PIC ,AVR, dsPIC, PIC32, ARM


----------

